# second time bird parent =I



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, it seems as though birds REALLY like me.

about 15 minutes ago, I was up at one of my termite colonies (basically a huge colony of wood termites in a hge fallen rotting tree that I'm raiding for food for my 6 toadlets..) anyways, I noticed a large black snake perched in the crook of a tree, below it on the ground was a birds nest, I picked up the nest, and UNDER it was a baby robin -______-.

I coaxed the snake out of his perch and he had a noticable bulge in his stomache, no doubt obviously from devouring the remaining babies siblings (and possibly one or both parents because there were no parents raising cane). SO I decided to not leave him there to the same fate.

he's about 12ish days old, and besides being a bit skinny, he seems in good health.

the other good news, he hates me xD, AND his legs are fully fuctioning.

I've dubbed him "snake bait" xD, it seemed appropriate.

I'll take some pictures when I have some batteries, as my batteries died earlier today when I was trying to take pictures of some wild baby turkeys and their momma -_-


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I dub thee Bird Mamma. XD


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> I dub thee Bird Mamma. XD


Make that bird daddy and we got a deal xD

my hotmail email is Fatherbird24 xD I made it years ago, and never saw need to change it LOL


----------

